# Atheros WiFi card issues



## g4nj4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post on this forum, hopefully you guys can help.

My problem arose when the internal Atheros AR9285 WiFi Adapter on my Dell Vostro 1015 began mysteriously dropping connection with my LAN. After I manually re-establish my connection, it would only work for about 2 minutes. This became quite annoying. After attempting to uninstall and re-install the device, the computer had the same issue. So I finally broke down and decided to re-install the computer's operating system. After doing so I lost all connectivity. Device manager registers the device as operational (no error codes) and the card is confirmed enabled, however when attempting to view nearby wireless networks nothing appears (My router is confirmed working and there are about 4 other LANs around me it should be displaying). At first I figured it was a simple driver issue. I obtained drivers first from the "drivers and utilities" CD included with the laptop, still nothing. I then obtained drivers from the dell support website, which still didn't work. I also let windows install its own driver which, you guessed it, still didn't work.The only error I get is when i attempt to manually set up a wireless connection and get nothing but an "unexpected error". Frustrated, I re-installed Windows7 again, still with no luck! Everything appears to be operational, however the card will not pick up a connection.

This issues has me quite puzzled. It would appear as if it were a driver or hardware compatibility issue; however this particular WiFi Card has been working with these drivers on this system since it was purchased. Maybe this is just a windows 7 bug???

Please help!!!!

P.S. running Windows7 x32 on a Dell Vostro 1015 with an Atheros AR9285 WiFi adapter, running drivers from the "Dell Drivers and Utilities Resource CD" included with the laptop


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the wifi light lit up to indicate it is enabled?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this . . In Device Manager, Rightclick on the Wirless driver and select update driver . .let it search the internet and see if it finds a Windows 7 driver for it.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are receiving help for the same problem here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/atheros-wifi-card-issues-587991.html

Please do not post multiple times for the same problem.

Thread closed


----------

